# Wire bending radius



## myenergy (Jan 25, 2010)

I’m installing a mh69d9 square d 600 amp panel board. The situation doesn’t practically allow for bottom conduit entry. Parallel 3”pvc 350 kcmil . It does however work with a back entry. Does a 8 inch deep tub allow for enough bending radius for these conductors? 312.6 doesn’t directly address space within a panel


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Isn't there a way to calculate the max bending radius of a cable?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

The CEC does not. There are sections of the code that speak to specific bending radius for armoured cable, conduit, cable tray, etc, but nothing specifically on individual conductors in a box, panel, etc.

Cheers
John


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

What does the manufacturer say?


----------

